

Best way to get domain you want from someone...? - greenxc

What is the best way to get a domain from someone (how to approach them, what to say) when they aren't using the domain without encouraging them to quote you a high price for it?
======
CyrusL
I imagine this is the kind of question that HN sees a lot. I don't spend tons
of time here, but considering the responses so far, I think my input is will
be not be redundant. I am a domainer with ~$500,000 in purchases under my
belt, which means I am experienced but not one of the "big guys."

First of all, there is no single best way to get a domain that you want. There
are techniques that tend to work better in some situations than others, but
it's good to think of these as tools in your toolbelt rather than the ultimate
domain-buying dogma. Unfortunately, confirmation bias can skew less
experienced hackers toward confusing the story of how _they_ got _their_
domain with real advice.

Like any negotiation, the first place to start is by assessing all info about
both parties. Can you answer the following?

\- Does the seller have true WHOIS visible or is the WHOIS obfuscated by a
privacy service? a. If visible, what can you figure out about the seller?

\- Do the domain's nameservers point to anything that could help you identify
the owner?

\- Is the domain name a generic dictionary word .com or .net? That is, is your
gut feeling that it's worth >$10,000?

\- Is the domain listed for sale at any major venues (sedo, godaddy, afternic,
snapnames, ect)?

\- Do you have alternatives or do you absolutely need to have this domain?

\- What is your timeline to acquire either this domain or one of your
alternatives?

If you feel comfortable emailing me the domain, I can give you a report of the
WHOIS history from <http://whois.domaintools.com/> along with my personal
opinion.

Lastly, I would specifically recommend you ignore advice from tuscon and
johnmurch. Absolutely no domainer takes estibot seriously and feigning legal
threats will not help your situation at all.

~~~
greenxc
Thank you for this in depth answer. I would really appreciate your input since
you know quite a bit. What is your email so I can send you some specific
information?

~~~
CyrusL
Hey, sorry I thought I put it in there. It is cyruslohrasbpour AT gmail dot
com. I have no idea if I can help getting you the domain but I can try to give
you some perspective.

------
johnmurch
Hey,

First off be sure to email them and say you are contacting them on behalf of a
client, be just a proxy in this negotiation. Secondly, focus on getting a
price from them first. Even if it's something crazy like 1MM, respond back
with I understand the value, but my client can really only go upto XXXX, I
wish we could pay that, but this is their offer...

Lastly, if you really want to go after them and it's a name that's branded in
a way. Just set a price like, sent an email saying look we don't want to
contact our lawyers but be willing to buy for XXX.

Good Luck!

~~~
greenxc
Thank you so much for your response/advice. I tried doing what you mentioned
as I have a PR firm and said I was trying to acquire it for a client but they
set a ridiculous amount for a domain that is really not worth anything (not a
special name, etc) and when I said my client can only pay XXX they said no.
Anything else I can do or just let it go? I gave them a value pretty high
(higher than I have seen on auctions for much better/more valuable domains)
and they have had the domain for 10 years and done absolutely nothing with it
so I am not sure why they think they can get such a high price for it.

------
tucson
Email the whois contact.

Use an email address that does not show you have a huge wallet (if you do).

Propose a price. Not too low. Not too high. Get a good estimate from
estibot.com (or valuate.com, same engine). The estimates are sometimes off but
it's the best thing around, and professional "domainers" use it.

If you don't propose a price, you might look like a tire-kicker, and not get
an answer. If you do propose a price that is way below the market (ref.
estibot), then you might upset the person.

~~~
greenxc
Thank you for the input!

------
voytekg
Not the original poster, but wanted to follow up...

I want a domain that expires on Nov. 11... What's the best service to use to
"reserve" the domain as it's going through the expiration process?

~~~
greenxc
From the research we have done places say to backorder on the three biggest
sites and you only get charged when one of them gets it so you don't lose
anything by doing it on all three but it gives you the biggest chances. The
sites are namejet, snapnames and pool

~~~
voytekg
Awesome, thanks for letting me know! :)

